# Christmas Opening Hours



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Fri 23rd December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Sat 24th December	- CLOSED
Sun 25th December	- CLOSED
Mon 26th	December	- CLOSED
Tues 27th	December	- CLOSED	

Wed 28th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Thur 29th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Fri 30th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*

Sat 31st	December	- CLOSED
Sun 1st January - CLOSED
Mon 2nd	January	- CLOSED	

Tues 3rd	January	- Normal Office Hrs (9am to 5pm)

_*skeleton staff only_


Syd, Jayne & I would like to wish all DW members a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous New Year.


----------

